# roosters



## andy (Feb 12, 2013)

Which rooster has the best temperament?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My silkie roo is pretty friendly


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My Serama roos are extremely friendly, way more so than the hens... but they'd be useless in a large fowl flock. Would need a step ladder to breed...  Good pets though!


----------

